# Are infantrymen indefinitely being deployed into combat roles right now?



## JeffL (3 Sep 2014)

Subject says it all...


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2014)

The Canadian military does not send people on indefinite deployments.


----------



## GAP (3 Sep 2014)

It says nothing without an explanation of why this is important enough to answer.....


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2014)

The short answer is "no."

This page shows current deployments by CAF personnel. You can go see the numbers deployed on each operation and review the links to see what has been deployed to get an idea of how busy the infantry are.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations-abroad-current/index.page


----------



## JeffL (3 Sep 2014)

True, unless there were conscription which there isn't as of now and I asked because I would like to know the opportunity will be there to carry out the task of the trade as oppose to just train. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Sep 2014)

There is always the possibility of a deployment;  just watch the news.  Lots of shit on the go right?


----------



## Tollis (4 Sep 2014)

The honest truth in the infantry right now is you will train about 15% of the time and play cards the other 85%.  All combat arms you will sit around more then anything.  We aren't deployed anywhere in a major way right now and we don't have the budget to train as much as we should. 
The military is not like the movies, it is not all guns and glory, it is not call of duty, based on this and other threads you've posted it doesn't seem that you've been made aware of any of that and it seems like your just want to blow **** up and kill things.  You will be sorely disappointed. 

EDIT: Just wanted to clarify that I'm not saying this in a "your and idiot" tone, just a direct what to expect and what not to expect.


----------



## Zulopol (4 Sep 2014)

Like a recruter said to me, Combat arm is like firefighter.. You train and wait for a call. If you want to be always on the front line the best place is Task Force I think.. Good Luck !


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Sep 2014)

I like cards


----------



## x_para76 (4 Sep 2014)

This post is ridiculous! I'd wager everyone on this forum has hairy balls not crystal ones. No one here can tell you what the likely hood of an indefinite deployment is much less a deployment.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Sep 2014)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> I like cards



You should fit right in  as an 031 then 8)


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (6 Sep 2014)

I don't like cards... but I love to read and I love to do landscaping so hopefully the CAF will recognize my willingness to be idle but still make myself useful. I hear cutting grass passes the time for infantry soldiers on bases lol


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Sep 2014)

Let us be clear about three facts. First, all battles and all wars are won in the end by the infantryman. Secondly, the infantryman always bears the brunt. His casualties are heavier, he suffers greater extremes of discomfort and fatigue than the other arms. Thirdly, the art of the infantryman is less stereotyped and far harder to acquire in modern war than that of any other arm. 

http://regimentalrogue.com/misc/in_praise_of_infantry.htm

So, I guess, the answer is 'yes'.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Sep 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> First, all battles and all wars are won in the end by the infantryman.



All?   ;D

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/remembrance/history/second-world-war/battle-atlantic

and

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/battle_of_britain


----------



## dapaterson (6 Sep 2014)

The Battle of the Atlantic was won by Alan Turing.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Sep 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Battle of the Atlantic was won by Alan Turing.


Who was definitely not an infanteer... ;D


----------



## Tibbson (7 Sep 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Let us be clear about three facts. First, all battles and all wars are won in the end by the infantryman. Secondly, the infantryman always bears the brunt. His casualties are heavier, he suffers greater extremes of discomfort and fatigue than the other arms. Thirdly, the art of the infantryman is less stereotyped and far harder to acquire in modern war than that of any other arm.



There is a fourth fact which in no way takes away from the first three...that being the infanteer cannot do his or her job effectively without the support of the other trades.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Sep 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> There is a fourth fact which in no way takes away from the first three...that being the infanteer cannot do his or her job effectively without the support of the other trades.



.... whom the infanteer only really learns to appreciate during operations/ war time  :nod:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Sep 2014)

These soldiers are posted indefinitely overseas, but not forgotten


----------



## Tibbson (9 Sep 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> .... whom the infanteer only really learns to appreciate during operations/ war time  :nod:



Too true I'm sure but not just infantry.  During my first deployment years ago,  to Bosnia, I gained a whole new appreciation for a number of other trades.  I'll never forget those Posties who worked their collective asses off to keep the mail and morale flowing.  Same for the loadies.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Sep 2014)

Or getting a decent steak and baked potato from a flying kitchen after a few days of cabbage roll and ham omelette IMPs.

Bottom line; none of us can do our job without others doing theirs.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Sep 2014)

Working with 1 Svc Battalion in Germany was a real  eye opener for me and made me realize how much they do. Plus a large chunk of them had been Combat Arms prior to becoming logistics.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Sep 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You should fit right in  as an 031 then 8)




Beauty


----------



## justinaz08 (26 Sep 2014)

JeffL said:
			
		

> Subject says it all...



No offense, but does it really matter if they are being deployed?  We're trained for combat so we can serve as long as our bodies are able to. I think you may need to clarify your question a little bit more.


----------

